# ROSEWILL Throne Case and Liquid Cooling Suggestions



## JawesomeArt (Dec 4, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with the newish Rosewill THRONE case? I'm thinking about getting one to put a liquid cooling system in, and I will be getting 2 Radeon R9 290X Graphics Cards, and probably a Rosewill PSU (not sure which one yet) 

So, first, recommendations for a Liquid Cooling System which will fit in the case well and LOOK cool.

What are some recommended MB's I might get to fit in this case? How is the space inside it? How are the fans situated? etc... Any Tips or recommendations are welcomed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

First, liquid cooling is pointless as it offers no extra cooling over standard air. You just run the risk of leaks.

Rosewill PSUs are very low quality and should be avoided. Stick with XFX or Seasonic branded PSUs only!

Also running two GPUs is worse than one single powerful GPU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above ^
One R9 290X GPU is more than plenty for any game out there.
Spending $149 for a case is overkill and there is no need for 6 case fans. One 120mm in front and one 120mm in rear is usually sufficient. Side fans can cause turbulence and disrupt the desired front to rear airflow needed for proper cooling.


----------

